# تقرير عن صناعة المنظفات الصناعية من كلية العلوم جامعة الازهر



## احمد هلطم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

فى هذا التقرير سانقل لكم وبكل امانة ما أعرفة عن المنظفات خلال ما ورد فى التقرير 
وهو تقرير كبير يشمل الكثير من المعلومات 
وقد يستغرق هذا الامر عدة ايام 


وحدة لانتاج السليكات
وحدة لانتاج السلفونيك 
وحدة لانتاج الجلسرين والذى يعد من النواتج الثانوية 

سنتكلم عن كل وحدة ودورها فى الصناعة بالتفصيل 

كما سنتناول طريقة التصنبع لكل من :

:10: 1 - مسحوق الغسيل
:10: 2 - صابون الوجه 
:10: 3 - الصابون السائل 

وذالك حسب ما ورد فى التقرير للامانة العلمية 
اكمل ذلك ان شاء الله قريبا 

أسالكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

السلام عليكم 
:6: :6: :6:


----------



## hema_sh (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحب باهل كليه العلوم جامعه الازهر


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله المستعان


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

في البداية أخي العزيز أشكرك الشكر الكثير على موضوعك وإن شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع أما بخصوص أسماء الشركات وماهي أقسامها وماتورد من منتجات فهذا يعتبر أعلانات وألتمس منك فسوف يمسح أسم الشركة وأرجو منك وصفه كمعمل عام وماهي أقسامه ومكائنه والوصفات للمنتجات وطريقة العمل وهكذا إذا كنت تريد أفادة الجميع مع الشكر والتقدير ......


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> في البداية أخي العزيز أشكرك الشكر الكثير على موضوعك وإن شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع أما بخصوص أسماء الشركات وماهي أقسامها وماتورد من منتجات فهذا يعتبر أعلانات وألتمس منك فسوف يمسح أسم الشركة وأرجو منك وصفه كمعمل عام وماهي أقسامه ومكائنه والوصفات للمنتجات وطريقة العمل وهكذا إذا كنت تريد أفادة الجميع مع الشكر والتقدير ......


 


الاخ مهندس المحبة 
انا مبعملش اعلان لاى احد ولكن انا انقل تقرير علمى كما هو انا لا اروج سلع احد 

وللعلم ان لشركة قطاع عام وليست قطاع خاص 
يعنى شركة انا مش هستفاد منها بشىء


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال : الى مهندس المحبة 
 انا لو نزلت البحث فى ملف ورد كان سيحذف بردة ولا لا


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسف اخوانى على الموضوع 

بس يا مهندس المحبة انا شايف ان الموضوع مفهوش مشكلة انه يظل كما هو لان الشركة كما قلت لك قطاع عام 

وبعدين الموضوع مرفق معاه صور من الشركة


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد مهندس المحبة 
بما انك حذفت من الموضوع لان فية اسماء اعلانات كما تقول 

لية لم تمنع الناس اللى بيروجو لسلع بتاعتهم فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
في البداية أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا قد حذفت فقط أسماء الشركات عامة أو خاصة من جميع المواضيع وهذا من قوانين الملتقى وليس لي شيء عليك أو على أي أخ من أخوتي الأعضاء في الملتقى فأرجو التفهم ووضع مايفيد الناس وليس الزعل على أسم شركة لايفيدك بشيء قد حذف مع أني يجب أن أحذف الموضوع ولكني لم أحذفه فقط حذفت ماهو مخالف وأبقيت ماهو مفيد لكي يستفاد الجميع وأرجو التركيز على أفادة الناس وترك الزعل والخلافات وأرجو منك قراءة موضوع قوانين القسم لكي تطلع لماذا حذفت من موضوعك ...

أما بخصوص سؤالك هل كان يحذف الملف إن كان وورد أو لا طبعا يحذف إن كان فيه شيء أعلاني وبصورة عامة أخي العزيز يحذف أي شيء مخالف لقوانين الملتقى أما بخصوص الذين يروجون لسلعهم دائما إذا لاحظت أنها تحذف بصورة مستمرة وإن كان فيها كلام أعلاني أو وسائل أتصال وقد يطرد العضو في أكثر الحالات بسبب مخالفته للقوانين ...

أرجو منك نقل أي تقرير تريد ولكن يجب أن يكون قانوني للملتقى وأكتب في نهايته إن كنت تريد أفادة الجميع أنه تم تعديلة ليناسب قوانين الملتقى ولن يحاسبك أحد ويكون جميلك على الجميع طول الأيام ولك الدعاء والثواب فأرجو منك أكمال موضوعك وحذف ماتراه أعلاني ووضع ماتراه مفيد للجميع وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .....


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> في البداية أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا قد حذفت فقط أسماء الشركات عامة أو خاصة من جميع المواضيع وهذا من قوانين الملتقى وليس لي شيء عليك أو على أي أخ من أخوتي الأعضاء في الملتقى فأرجو التفهم ووضع مايفيد الناس وليس الزعل على أسم شركة لايفيدك بشيء قد حذف مع أني يجب أن أحذف الموضوع ولكني لم أحذفه فقط حذفت ماهو مخالف وأبقيت ماهو مفيد لكي يستفاد الجميع وأرجو التركيز على أفادة الناس وترك الزعل والخلافات وأرجو منك قراءة موضوع قوانين القسم لكي تطلع لماذا حذفت من موضوعك ...
> 
> أما بخصوص سؤالك هل كان يحذف الملف إن كان وورد أو لا طبعا يحذف إن كان فيه شيء أعلاني وبصورة عامة أخي العزيز يحذف أي شيء مخالف لقوانين الملتقى أما بخصوص الذين يروجون لسلعهم دائما إذا لاحظت أنها تحذف بصورة مستمرة وإن كان فيها كلام أعلاني أو وسائل أتصال وقد يطرد العضو في أكثر الحالات بسبب مخالفته للقوانين ...
> ...


 


الاخ مهندس المحبة 

انا اسف جدا ارجوا ان تقبل اسفى 
ولك منى كل ود واحترام 

جزاك الله خيرا على حسن الرد


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تكملة الموضوع*

مصنع السليكات ( سليكات الصوديوم )

هو أحد مصانع الكيماويات الوسيطة لصناعة المنظفات 

إستخدامات سليكات الصوديوم 
تعتبر هذة المادة هامه جدا للأغراض الاتية :

1 - صناعة المنظفات 
2 - يستخدم كمادة عازلة 
3 - فى صناعة النسيج 
4 - فى صناعة الورق والطباعة 
5 - فى صناعة صب الحديد الزهر

فوائد سليكات الصوديوم فى الصناعات المختلفة 

1 - صناعة المنظفات 
منع تاكل أوعية الغسيل لذالك يستخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل وذالك للحفاظ على هيكل الغسالة من التأكل نظرا لان المنظفات تتحول فى الماء الى cation , anion 
مما قد يودى الى حدوث تفاعل كيميائى مع معدن الغسالة 

كذالك يعمل على التنظيف نظرا لاحتوائة على عنصر الصوديوم 

وكذلك يعمل على اظهار الرغوة

مع العلم يا إخوانى انه معروف تجاريا بإسم ( ماء الزجاج )
وهو موجود فى شارع الجيش 

2 - فى المواد العازلة 
لانها مادة زجاجية منزوعة الرطوبة غير مسامية

 انواع السليكات 

 سليكات قلوية ، سليكات متعادلة 

يوجد لديا كلام كثير عن السليكات وطريقة التحضير 

لكن اكتفى بهذ القدر وندخل فى الموضوع التانى


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تابع التكملة*

مصنع انتاج حامض السلفونك 

بداية حامض السلفونك هو المادة الاساسية فى صناعة المنظفات active matter

تتلخص عملية تصنيع حامض السلفونك فى الخطوات الاتية :

1 - تحضير ثالث اكسيد الكبريت 
2 - خلط ثالث اكسيد الكبريت مع الدوديسيل بنزين والذى يعرف ( بالالكين ) 
هذة العملية اتصال هاليد الكيل طويل السلسة بحلقة بنزين ثم معالجة الناتج بحمض الكبريتيك 
فيما يعرف بعملية الكبرته

يعرف الناتج فى المراجع العلمية بهذا الاختصار ( DDBS ) 

وسوف نشرح الان خطوات التصنيع حسب ما جاء فى تقرير الشركة ( لا استطيع ان اذكرها نظرا لقوانين المنتدى )


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نستكمل الموضوع فى وقت لاحق السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندسنا الغالي على حسن تفهمك وبارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح المفيد وبإنتظار التكملة لموضوعك المميز .......


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تكملة الموضوع*

تابع تصنيع حامض السلفونك 

اولا: المعادلات داخل هذا الملف 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/327079_11286957604.doc

الخطوات :

1 - تجهيز الهواءء الجوى لاستخدامة فى عملية تحضير SO3
ويتم ذلك عن طريق تبريد الهواء الجوى بإستخدام مادة البراين عند درجة حرارة من 2 الى 4 درجة مئوية 
وللتخلص التام من الرطوبة تستخدم مادة السليكا جيل 
والغرض الئيسى من نزع الرطوبة هو حتى لا يتكون حامض الكبريتيك بتحاد الماء مع ثالث اكيد الكبريت 

هذا بالرغم من انه يمكن تحضير حامض السلفونك من خلط الالكين مع حامض الكبريتيك ولكن هذة الطريقة لا يتم فيها التخلص النهائى من H2SO4 وهذا يعرض مستخدمى السلفونك للمخاطر


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تابع*

2 - تجهيز ثالث اكسيد الكبريت 

وتبداء هذة المرحلة بحرق الكبريت عند درجة حرارة 145 الى 150 درجة مئوية 
ثم يخلط مع الهواء الناتج من مرحلة نزع الرطوبة 
يخرج الغاز فى هذة المرحلة عند درجة حرارة 650 درجة مئوية


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تايع*

3 - تحويل SO2 الى SO3

وذلك عن طريق ادخال الغاز الناتج من خلط الكبريتيك مع الهواء الجاف الى برج مكون من أربعة طبقات تحتوى كل طبقة على عامل حفزى Oxo.Sulphato.Vanadate
مع مراعاة انه لابد ان يكون درجة حرارة الغاز الداخل لكل مرحلة 
420 الى 430 درجة مئوية 

بعد ذلك يدخل الغاز الناتج الى مبردات عند درجة 60 درجة مئوية 
ثم يدخل فلز لاصطياد الـ olium الناتجة من تسرب نسبة من الرطوبة


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تابع*

4 - مرحلة تكوين حامض السلفونك 

ويتم فى هذة المرحلة خلط كلا من غاز so3 مع الالكين خلطا جيدا حتى يتم التاكسد من التفاعل التام 
وتكوين حامض السلفونك 

ملحوظة : 

تستغرق هذة العملية كاملة حوالى ساعتين 

وهذة طريقة مبسطة لتحضير حامض السلفونك


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد ملف بة مخطط التصنيع 

نستكمل البقية لاحقاً


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية على تعبك 
ولكن
اين الملف اخي احمد؟


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله يعطيك العافية على تعبك
> ولكن
> اين الملف اخي احمد؟


 

الاخ عبد العزيز الملف فى الصفحة السابقة 

ستجد رابط تحميل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وعودا حميدا


----------



## sara_erf (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي في الله
هل تستطيع ان ترسل كيفية بناء مصنع كامل خاص بصناعة مادة سليكات الصوديوم المستخدمة فى مصانع الاختزال المباشر الحديد و الصلب لان هذه المعلومات تهمني لدراسة امكانية فتح هذا المصنع وكم هي التكلفة .ارجو ارسال لى هذه الملومات وبارك الله فيك 
اختك فى الله


----------



## ابو د (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخوان
عندي طلب إذا كان أحد منكم يعرف كيف يمكن استعادة شفافية الصابون السائل بعد تجيره بسبب فعل الملح يخبرني وجازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## براء السامرائية (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## elwardani (25 يناير 2011)

thank you and ask my god bless you


----------



## ك.ازهرى (7 مارس 2011)

مهندس المحبه انى احبك فى الله
اخوك


----------



## safwatmr (22 مارس 2011)

ياريت ياستاذ احمد لو تكتب موضوع تكتبه بجد مش تهزر مع الناس ده تاني موضوع ليك مايكون موجود فيه اي معلومه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safwatmr (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sardman (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي ع الموضوع وياريت لو اكملت عن sodium silicate


----------



## م باسل وردان (17 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا احمد


----------



## ابوالعلا2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## الجريسي (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ورحم والديك عالموضوع المفيد هذا


----------



## اسامه البدرى محمود (22 أغسطس 2012)

اكون متشكر ولكم جزيل الشكر اذا كان هناك معلومات عن صناعه السلفونيك 
علمت ان السلفونيك انواع منه المادى والغازى 
فهل كل نوع منهم فى التصنيع له طريقه معينه ؟
شكرررررررررررررررا


----------

